# How lonely are you?



## EpkSceOnTcos (Jan 26, 2014)

Instagram followers: 9
Contacts: 2
XBox Live friends: 7


----------



## NeverendingCycle (Oct 14, 2013)

0
0
0

Beat that


----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know how people make friends on game things like that, I play a bunch of stuff on steam and not a one. But yeah, ****in lonely is how lonely I am.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Very lonely


----------



## JeanniesRiver (Feb 20, 2014)

I am strange I guess. I have rarely felt lonely. Nor have I ever in my life felt jelousy. I have no idea how it feels. People get bored. I have no idea how that feels but I understand it almost hurts.

I am alone a lot. Should I feel lonely?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I get a good amount of friends request on PSN because I'm a good player.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have none of those accounts, and no social media accounts. No friends to text or call.
Yeah, I'm lonely.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Real life friends: 0
Online friends: 0

I have about 18 contacts on my phone, three of them being automated services and the other part family which I don't get to see often.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh yes! Suddently I feel much better! I have exactly 1 "friend" I see about 3 times a year (that's normal, isnt it?) and not one, but TWO online friends (online gaming..)

Well, that's bull**** really. Should make more offline friends but have *no idea* what so ever how as I never have anything to say in a "conversation" except no, yes or maybe.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

So lonely. So so lonely. But I'm growing accustomed. I've got booze, and I've got my scars.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this should be the name of a game show.


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

I talk to old friends here or there...but i always feel like they don't have time for me anymore since their life is taking off...mine is grounded at the gate :blank


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Very.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been playing games online regularly for at least 4 years now and I have yet to make a long-term friend in any game.

You know that thing about finding friends with similar hobbies? Yeah...


----------



## arcticmonkeys (Feb 10, 2014)

Extremely lonely.


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

I try not to think about it. It is hard though when you go through day after day and everything you want to tell someone or do with people just gets thrown in the garbage since nobody cares.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I am lonely but there's not much I can do about it until I face society and make some friends.


----------



## ligal (May 22, 2013)

Extremely lonely and I feel awful.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm so, so lonely. I think it's my biggest problem really. It's not that I don't have anyone there for me but I don't have regular, physical interaction with someone I have an intimate relationship with (not even my parents interact with me often). I want this very badly and yet I'm way too picky when it comes to who I want to be around. I tend to cancel plans and opt for laying in bed hating myself. So I guess it is by my own doing because I figure I could have a pretty ok life otherwise. I just really have zero motivation. It hurts a lot though. And I hate admitting it so much - I'd rather pretend I'm independent and can survive without others.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

I keep staring at my phone at night, when I'm trying to fall asleep, hoping someone will text me. Never happens :sigh


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

scorch428 said:


> I keep staring at my phone at night, when I'm trying to fall asleep, hoping someone will text me. Never happens :sigh


:ditto
I am also bit lonely because I am more of a guy who IM and chat online. But thanks to forum and skype I am getting less lonely


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

scorch428 said:


> I keep staring at my phone at night, when I'm trying to fall asleep, hoping someone will text me. Never happens :sigh


I love texting :clap

but seriously my xbox live acct has all my sons friends on it lol
and steam I barely turn on to care.
since I quit streaming I don't have followers anymore cept on twitter.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not that lonely anymore. I used to be a total shut in though.


----------



## JeanniesRiver (Feb 20, 2014)

This thread made me think a lot. I can't remember feeling lonely. I am not surrounded by people. I'm a good listener and am told that I am happy, friendly and kind. I don't however know what lonely feels like. I feel bad for those who hurt this way. Sometimes I think I am missing a piece of my brain. I've heard that what you've never felt you will never miss. Is this like being color blind?? Ive considered this idea. Both of my brothers are completely color blind. My father and his father and my grandson also.So, they can't miss the colors in life. My aunt was a well known artist. She had a remarkable grasp of color. I am not color blind. Am I making sense??

Rambling.


----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)

AReflectionsEye said:


> I try not to think about it. It is hard though when you go through day after day and everything you want to tell someone or do with people just gets thrown in the garbage since nobody cares.


^^


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

scorch428 said:


> I keep staring at my phone at night, when I'm trying to fall asleep, hoping someone will text me. Never happens :sigh


Unfortunately, it only seems to happen when someone needs something from me: a ride, money, etc..


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

scorch428 said:


> I keep staring at my phone at night, when I'm trying to fall asleep, hoping someone will text me. Never happens :sigh


This. All ****ing night I will check and recheck my phone for a message, even though I know that I won't have a message, and why would I? I don't have any friends. It's absolutely maddening.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Other than my mother and brother, I just have bosses and co-workers to talk with once in awhile. 
The interaction is basically work-related. Nobody seems to want to get to know me.

I guess it gets me by for now.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lonely and bored as another ****er and it gets tedious.

Loser


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

atleast you got a instragram lol... and don't ask me, don't even ask why. lol... it's bad though. XD


----------



## thelastcowboy (Feb 20, 2014)

very but it shocks me how many young people are , i hope u dont go as long as me with no friends , it may come a point u get used to it, then it hits u like a sedge hammer how lonely u are and what is the point in life
i have 1 1/2 friends well more people i work with , why 1.5 well im unsure they are feely friends tho i can have a laugh with 1 then i come home and alone i am again only work 3 days so i have 4 days


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

I've known severe loneliness for a long time. It feels worse when you actually try to reach out and start friendships but get no results.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a few good friends, but I would say I'm lonely in the "I don't have a boyfriend, and I don't think I ever will" kind of way.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

Only a couple of friends who I may see a few times a year and no girlfriend. Yes I'm extremely lonely and I can only see it getting worse as time goes on.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

pretty lonely atm :/


----------



## trescape (Feb 22, 2014)

i don't have accounts on social media sites and the only contacts in my phone are my parents and my brother. i go days without saying a word, talking to anyone and that's why i feel isolated. it's just me and it has been this way for some time. sometimes i feel like it's better this way because i've never fit in with people and the friends i've had were never really interested in me, but feeling this lonely doesn't get me anywhere. so for now i'm just figuring things out for me and trying to grow alone but it gets hard but i know i'm not alone in this and i guess i'll find my strength out of that.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

By my lonesome. But not lonely


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

About as lonely as humanly possible. When you have NO friends and the only person that calls you is your Mom it doesn't get much worse than that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Very. I do have a couple online friends I talk to once in a while, so I should "appreciate what many others don't have," yet you can never take away the fact that I ache loneliness.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I moved to a new city about six months ago - my own mom hardly talks to me, and my siblings now ignore my texts completely. It's pretty sad.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

AReflectionsEye said:


> I try not to think about it. It is hard though when you go through day after day and everything you want to tell someone or do with people just gets thrown in the garbage since nobody cares.


Yep. :/


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like this girl but I have always been so lonely for so long I actually don't want to be in a relationship because I don't want to have to talk to someone


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Let's just say there's enough now for it to hurt.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have zero friends. I am extremely lonely.


----------



## sihamishere (Feb 23, 2014)

I am very lonely.  I am hoping to change that on this site


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

1 Real Friend
3 Friends on PSN
Phone contacts are family and burger restaurants.


----------



## Kj101 (Feb 24, 2014)

The weird thing is I could have friends if I reached out and didn't push them away by not answering the phone etc. But I guess that's SA. + most of the people I grew up with get up to some illegal activities lol. So probably for the best


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

i turned away from my last friends. Now, not really anybody except a couple of messages asking me about homework from a classmate or two.
(being a school bum again even though I sit in class with people who don't really want to know me or don't like me). I should just finish up the associates and take the rest as offered online classes. It was stupid of me to go back to school. I'd forgotten how paranoid and draining being that close around people who are friendly with each other but myself feeling like a stuck deer. Terrible. At least in my old job I got a long with a few folks and stuck to my cubicle/work so I wasn't that sticking out like a sore thumb.


----------



## cookieholic mell (Dec 10, 2013)

talk about depression...
i guess i have a few friends, even if some are away so i should be thankful for that though i do question as to whether i should consider them as friends.. i guess i strive for the perfect friend (perfect, meaning with the qualities that i search and appreciate in a friend~) which makes me doubt the little i already have ><'
and it makes me feel more alone than before.. but the whole loneliness i blame anxiety for, and the whole different personality types thing~


----------



## herbigmuscles (Nov 20, 2013)

need girlfriend


----------



## eternalmind (Feb 24, 2014)

If I went through my phone and deleted everyone I haven't spoken to in a year, that would leave 2/3 family members and a couple of friends from uni (who only make contact once or twice a year).

I really don't get how people have friends they call and text everyday, that would tire me out no end!


----------

